# Considering Overnighter Wed-Thurs...



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

if I can get an experienced crew together. Leave Freeport at noon and return next day by noon, clean fish and boat and on road to home by 3pm. You need to have your own tuna capable gear. Will stop for snapper and weedlines if encountered. Don't troll that much - mainly casting, jigging, and popping for yft. A couple of beer is ok but this is not a booze cruise! Pm if interested and I will call to discuss details.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Or alternately, I could be available for crew...


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry, trip is cancelled


----------

